# Nissan Juke vs. Scion xD



## Rvinyl (Sep 23, 2013)

As I was walking to work this morning I spotted one of the rarest of birds: a Scion xD. It is so rare to see them (at least here in NYC) that as I was walking up on it I first thought it was a Nissan Juke. It was precisely at that moment that I realized that the two cars are really similar and that Nissan may very well be trying to move down-market (or is it laterally) and appeal to the younger, more hip drivers that flock to the Scion brand. 

So, what do you think? Do you like the Nissan Juke or the Scion xD better?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The Juke, if course! This is a "Nissan" site, ya know!


----------



## Rvinyl (Sep 23, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> The Juke, if course! This is a "Nissan" site, ya know!


Of course you're completely right. But, asking the same question at the Scion forum gave me a different perspective. SOmeone suggested that I might be comparing two different classes of vehicle. The guy at the Scion forum told me the Juke was more upmarket so a fairer comparison would be between the Versa and the xD. Thoughts?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd be on board with that!


----------



## Rvinyl (Sep 23, 2013)

Interestingly the same guy at the Scion forum actually went so far as to say that the Versa is still a nicer, more refined ride than the xD which makes me wonder why he's still over there and hasn't switched to a Nissan.


----------



## ClydeBarbara (Sep 11, 2013)

Well i never had a chance to spot the scion..i think it would have looked really cool.


----------



## Rvinyl (Sep 23, 2013)

ClydeBarbara said:


> Well i never had a chance to spot the scion..i think it would have looked really cool.


You've never seen a Scion xD? Well i think you would be underwhelmed.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think a better match up would be the Scion xB and the Nissan Cube.


----------



## Rvinyl (Sep 23, 2013)

No question about it. But, I figured that that is such a well known match up that it didn't need any more coverage.


----------



## bradlycooper25 (Nov 13, 2013)

This is the detailed description for your topic. 2011 Nissan Juke S vs 2012 Scion xB in Cars

================
Somanabolic Rebuilder


----------



## Rvinyl (Sep 23, 2013)

bradlycooper25 said:


> This is the detailed description for your topic. 2011 Nissan Juke S vs 2012 Scion xB in Cars
> 
> ================
> Somanabolic Rebuilder


Nice site. I think I'll be using it more often.


----------

